# 2nd Vizsla - Updated in OP



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

so we went this morning to go and see the Vizsla and someone beat us to her by about 15 mins. by the time we got that there someone had agreed to adopt her and they were already heavy into the paperwork. I spoke to the family that was taking her and they seemed like very nice people and they are Vizsla owners already so they will be great for her.

so while my daughter has now been crying for an hour because we aren't adding another V to our family, I am happy that the Vizsla seems to be going to a lovely home


---------------
We have a five year old male Vizsla who we love to pieces. he is such a good fit for our home and our family. He is super cuddly and needs a lot of attention, but he is fabulous.

A 3 yr old female was surrendered by her owner to a local shelter and we are considering adoption.

I have some reservations though and wonder if people can share their experiences they have had with bringing a second V into their home after having an only for a number of years.

also interested in hearing how females and males interact and how they are with each other.

my current V is the fifth one I have had in my lifetime and they have all been males so I have no experience with females and what their personalities are like.

am I going to regret getting a second dog?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: 2nd Vizsla - am I going to regret it*

Sandra, the biggest issue with rescues is exactly why they've been given up in the first place. Often, it seems like a caring gesture to adopt another V coming from a situation like this, but for it to work you need to understand what went wrong and see if you and your environment can correct or avoid those issues. 

Having 2 V's, or mixed gender aren't nearly as important factors in success as understanding the rescue.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: 2nd Vizsla - am I going to regret it*

Totally understand that, and I have requested information regarding why she was surrendered. if it was issues surrounding aggressiveness, kids, other pets etc then it is for sure a no go. if it was other behaviour issues that are dealt with through time and training than I am fine with that. I think a lot of people get V's and don't know what they are getting into and often can't deal with the craziness/need for attention/exercise etc.

Like I said I am not new to the breed at all. I have 39 years of V experience behind me 

I have also requested some info regarding her "pedigree". I have seen pictures and she looks 100% V to me, but I want to know if she has been mixed with another breed, because it would surprise me that a Vizsla that came from a legit breeder would he in a shelter. Most of the breeders I am familiar with would gladly take their dogs back if they ever became an issue in a home they had gone to.

I am definitely not going into the blindly. just looking for other people's experiences because I want to make sure that if everything else seems A-Okay, that it wouldn't be a traumatic experience for Scout to have another dog brought into our house when he has been the centre of attention for five years.

he has been around other V's a lot (my parents have one and we see them often, and he stays at the breeders for an extended vacation in the winter while we are away) He loves being with other dogs but he always knows he comes home and has his home to himself. so not sure how sharing would affect him


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: 2nd Vizsla - am I going to regret it*

Best of luck. Maybe getting her to a rescue can help. I would not want her to be euthanized :'( 


Any Vizsla rescues near or around you? I hope that this is a no kill shelter. Think about her poor, innocent spirit :-[

I hope that she can get to a place of care and safety even if she has problems. Please keep us informed, thanks for sharing.


----------

